# Odd wide blade grass?



## TurFMuncheR8 (Jun 22, 2021)

This wide blade garbage popped up in my parkway maybe back in July. Didn't respond to Speedzone (which I didn't think it would). I don't have it anywhere else though. Any thoughts on treatment and/or eradication? Couldn't find what this species was anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## TurFMuncheR8 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ok go team!


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

May be clumping fescue? Use a weed puller stick and yank it out while the ground is moist and drop some seed.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Bottom photo looks like a Tall Fescue of some type.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Another vote for Tall Fescue


----------

